# Breeding Group of 5 Red Amazonicus *PICS*



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

This is a breeding group of 5 red amys. Enjoy!


----------



## booga (Sep 19, 2004)

those are very nice pics. I never noticed how beautiful those frogs are. those are the closest pics ive seen.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

SWEET!
Great pics of gorgeous frogs!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Are these your frogs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

I share them with my boyfriend.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Great pics. What line are these?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

AWE...SOME... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Todd Kelley line.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Gorgeous frogs-Nana, what camera are you using? Do you mind if I ask the price? I'm looking for one.
Kevin


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The camera is actually mine. It is a Canon Digital Rebel (DSLR) with a 100mm macro lens. I bought the all black model brand new for $600. The lens was about $400.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Awesome pics guys!!
Did you just get those frogs or did I over look them at your place David? Those are great looking frogs and awesome pics!! I would work on getting a greater depth of field...not like I could do any better though. Great frogs guys!


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

To think, I dropped a grand on that same camera 4 months ago! :evil: 

Oh well, got to love technology. 

Awesome pics and frogs David.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

David, your collection is growing very fast :shock:


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

those are super cool frogs and super cool pics!!! you might want to try using a lower aperture. f8 maybe. greater depth of field would clean up those legs a little bit. great pics regardless. the more i see these frogs, the more i want to make them my next frog.....lol. oh the temptation.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Josh,

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll give it a go on my next batch of shots!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice pictures of great frogs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

well, thanks for everybody's replies...these frogs are among my favorites if not the only favorites originally i've been looking for duellmani, but i found out that they are hard to get - not that the amys are easier
but finally...here they are...in my boyfriend's little room...and i'm happy like a hippo


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

i want a hippo. :lol:


----------



## 4thecrue (Feb 18, 2004)

*re*

Nice guys. Yeah did we overlook them or did ya just get them. I dont rember seing them the other day. Anyhow they look awesome. 

Damon


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ever since Natalia and I got into Darts, she has wanted Duellmani. As you all know, that ain't going to happen. So I gave her alternatives, which included Red Amazonicus. I was on Doug Hollisters wait list for red amys for the longest time. Meanwhile, I had bought some intermedius from him to be shipped later with the red amys. Push came to shove and Doug had to decide which hobby he had to give up. He felt that the PDFs were working him more than the enjoyment of reef tanks and other hobbies like guitar, not to mention a wife and kids. To make a long story short, I acquired a breeding group of 5 Red Amazonicus and other goodies, which I received just after the meeting. They are very bold, which is not always the case from what I understand.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That is an understatement.

s


dmartin72 said:


> ... They are very bold, which is not always the case from what I understand.


----------



## acleverusername (Feb 28, 2005)

Those are incredible pictures of some incredible frogs. Also, what kind of plants are they on in those pictures?


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Those very well could be the parents of the ammys I have...I have gotten many frogs from Doug including Ammys, intermedius, and just recently a pair of imitators, and a trio of fantasticus! He is a great guy and I hate to see him leaving the hobby. On a side note, his reef tank is the SICKEST thing I have ever seen!

Mike


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

They are the parents indeed! How many red amys did you get? Have they bred for you? Do yours vary frog to frog with color? It is cool to see a link to the parents? Doug is such a nice guy and I hope that he is getting some well deserved time to spend with wife and family and his "sick" reef hobby of course.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm jealous I would *love* some red amazonicus =/


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> They are the parents indeed! How many red amys did you get? Have they bred for you? Do yours vary frog to frog with color? It is cool to see a link to the parents? Doug is such a nice guy and I hope that he is getting some well deserved time to spend with wife and family and his "sick" reef hobby of course.


We got four, and they seem to be 1.3. They are still in a temp tank that has become overgrown with java, so they hide out in there a lot. I have heard one of them call before. Once we get them moved into a better tank and can see them better I will pay more attention to the variation between them and there colors. I can't vouch for Doug, because I have never met him, but Mike likes him. And I like his frogs  , well ours now!

-Shelley


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I am amazed at how bold these frogs are! I see all 5 all the time, especially in the morning! I stick my hand in the tank and they are not nearly as skittish as my fants.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

They dropped 13 eggs and 8 are developing!


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW*

WOW, those are the nicest ammys I've seen, Good luck with the eggs.

Jesse


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Funny you post those pics today...I just snapped some pics of some of our red ammy froglets. The adults seem to go in spurts for us. We've got a few more tads in the water, and haven't gotten eggs for about a month! These are around 3 months old, and still haven't gotten their full colors yet!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice...I never get tired of looking at these guys!


----------

